# PAW - Pawnee Energy



## CAB SAV (6 July 2008)

Island Sky - Has  developed  low cost patented air to water making machines which draw water vapour from the air & convert into pure filtered drinking water.

Domestic model produces 50 litres per day, commercial one produces 1,100 per day.

If (big if) this company can deliver( as they all promise), could be big upside due to cost & scarcity of water. Could see the commercial model being used around the planet in emergency situations where water is cut off or contaminated. Just hook up to a generator.
Being IPO 7/12/07 @ 0.20c (down to .15c now .23c) not much volume but worth a look.


----------



## CAB SAV (14 July 2008)

*Re: ISK - Island Sky*

Talking to myself again, must be the Cab Sav.
Positive announcement today, $65.4USD distribution agreement signed,up 26.09%, thin volume, stilla way to go.


----------



## graemef (13 May 2009)

*Re: ISK - Island Sky*

I like the look of the technology for these guys. There was an aquistion in the offing that has fallen through, but they have signed some big deals recently in their own right.
Think I will grab a few of these and hold them for a while to see what happens.


----------



## System (12 December 2013)

On December 11th, 2013, Island Sky Australia Limited (ISK) changed its name and ASX code to Pawnee Energy Limited (PAW).


----------

